# The future



## Quartetfore

Do you think that 25 or even years from now, Chamber groups will still be performing the same works as they do today? By that I mean the quartets and piano trios of Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert and of course the others that make up what we call the standard canon. My guess, is yes they will. I think that each generation will discover the Masterworks anew. Your thoughts.


----------



## Aramis

What difference will make another 25 year after 200 that already passed? 

Humanity will always (I hope) have interest in it's past, also in terms of culture. Many musical works, paintings or poetry are famous today not because of it's everlasting quality but because of being example of "what it was like" before. That's why works by titans of music will always be performed, discussed and stuff.


----------



## World Violist

Yes, they'll be performed. Nothing can really duplicate the performances of some pieces of music, and the old classics are so popular anyway. My guess is that they'll be performed a lot, but not recorded so much until some cocky firebrands think they have something new to say about them. Because otherwise there's no point in recording them.


----------



## Ukko

*,,, tempus fugit*



World Violist said:


> [snip] Because otherwise there's no point in recording them.


I agree with you, until the quoted sentence. There will be new recordings as long as the technology keeps changing. Already they are very few 'straight' CD players on the market, and the DVD/Blu-Ray/whatever players do not display CD information that once was SOP. My 1987/88 Akai CD player is much more informative - hey, it even recognizes and accommodates index points. It doesn't know beans about SACD or DVD-Audio though, and is fussy about CD-Rs, and... I finally had to put it away.


----------



## Weston

Aren't we still performing and recording Gregorian chant? We likely won't stop recording Mozart, etc. either. I think we would be recording ancient Greek music if only we knew how. I believe some scholars have attempted even that.


----------



## jurianbai

when I search 'string quartet' in search engine, I can see there is a lot of new group created. 

By the rise of internet, the music spread much faster. classical music is something can be re-created by same source and they don't really need much marketing/publication for work of Beethoven etc. So, classical music will benefited more from internet and will enjoy "the future".


----------



## Edward Elgar

I think in 25 years, we'll start hearing works that this generation have been put off by.

I'm talking about Shostakovich Quartets, Benjamin Britten Quartets, possibly even Quartets by the 12 toners!

We'll still get the Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven backbone, but with more challenging pieces thrown in.


----------



## Aramis

Edward Elgar said:


> I'm talking about Shostakovich Quartets, Benjamin Britten Quartets, possibly even Quartets by the 12 toners!


Not sure about Britten, but when it comes to Shostakovich and SVS quartets there is just as large selection as in case of Haydn and others when it comes to recordings. Live performances are another story but you can't say that these works are not often recorded.


----------



## World Violist

Yeah, Shosty quartet recordings are really common.

As for Britten, I think there are three or four recordings on big labels; I think one each on EMI, Naxos, and maybe DG... not sure about Decca.

EDIT: Actually there are three complete integral cycles I think, one each on EMI, Naxos, and Chandos. There are several individual recordings, though.


----------

